# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  5th Asia Cup Koi Show di Taiwan

## monscine

Grand Champion dari 5th Asia Cup Koi Show 2012 adalah Dainichi Showa yang barusan menjadi GC pada 43rd All Japan Koi Show 2012. Kabarnya Dainichi Showa ini sudah dibeli oleh penghobi dari negara China.

Sementara Runner-up Grand Champion kabarnya diperoleh oleh penghobi dari Bandung, Mr. Hartono Sukwanto dengan menurunkan seekor kohaku Sakai FIsh Farm. Lawannya utk mendapatkan RGC adalah ikan dari Konishi dan merupakan GC pada american style show.

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selamat ya om hartono, makin mantap.. Sukses selalu..

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

